# Brinkmann Dual Xenon Torch Supplier



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

A few people, from the group buy I think mostly, have asked where I ordered mine from. I should point out I haven't received it yet but ordered it after seeing a link in another thread here (in the tools section).

I got it from:

http://www.midwayautosupply.com/pc-...-xenon-rechargeable-spotlight-800-2250-0.aspx

Hopefully it will arrive soon, total was $54.13 (USD) and I selected "First Class Mail International Package" shipping. So about 27-28 quid I think, depending on whether I get hit with any customs charges.

Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Is it me, or does the link not work?......


----------



## bassologist (Apr 24, 2008)

dont work for me either


----------



## rosscoe (Mar 6, 2007)

cheers matey......


----------



## bassologist (Apr 24, 2008)

try this

http://www.midwayautosupply.com/pc-48629-118-brinkmann-maxfire-marine-dual-xenon-rechargeable-spotlight-800-2250-0.aspx


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Orderered one at similar time..will let you know when i get it also..
Same price as z3.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Fixed link now guys, sorry not sure what happened there. Those who wanted it I'm sure could go to the site and find the torch anyways hopefully.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

really tempted, but dont know if I can face the bollocking from the missis!

After all MY money could be far better spent on her shoes....


----------



## bootneck67 (Apr 17, 2008)

Just to let you know lads I ordered my brinkman from them last week and emailed them today to see f it had been shipped and at the mo its out of stock.

They said they'll start shipping them as soon as there in....didnt say when though.


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

bootneck67 said:


> Just to let you know lads I ordered my brinkman from them last week and emailed them today to see f it had been shipped and at the mo its out of stock.
> 
> They said they'll start shipping them as soon as there in....didnt say when though.


Thanks for the info, I just ordered mine at the weekend so I guess I will be waiting a short while as well.


----------



## skynet2029 (Mar 18, 2008)

there will be NO customs charges as it falls under a certain price bracket so all should be good :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Bit gutted that they haven't emailed or the site didn't say about stock. They better not take money til stock arrives! Mind you I haven't got my g220 yet so no rush!


----------



## TURBO4NI (May 27, 2008)

Tried previous link for this and it now states discontinued item on their site??

How can i get a Brinkmann??


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

TURBO4NI said:


> Tried previous link for this and it now states discontinued item on their site??
> 
> How can i get a Brinkmann??


Sorry I bought all their stock 

Edit : Autocare - not midway


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

I ordered mine from Midway and was with me in about a week


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Can't belive I emailed midway to ask for a refund, no email response. They are shocking and anyone who received one from them is very lucky, for a US company I'm surprised they don't seem to understand the basic concepts of customer service.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Sorry I bought all their stock
> 
> Edit : Autocare - not midway


You going to be selling some them Alan?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> You going to be selling some them Alan?


I thought you were getting one from the Group Buy


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> I thought you were getting one from the Group Buy


I think that one is for christmas


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> I think that one is for christmas


Or the new torch for the 2012 London Olympics


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Thank you for your recent Midway order. Unfortunately, we have just been advised that the Brinkmann spotlight 800-2250-0 shipment we have been anticipating this week, has been further delayed. The availability date is now expected to be Mid-July. We sincerely apologize for the extended delay and any inconvenience this may cause. 

We will continue to hold your order open and ship immediately upon it's expected delivery. If waiting is not an option, please advise and we will offer to cancel your order and issue full credit. If you have any concerns, please feel free to contact us.

Thank you for your patience. Your business is appreciated.

Regards,

Customer Relations

Midway Auto Supply, Inc.



thats what they told me


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Midway have surpassed themselves now, after delaying processing my refund (the lady that email me was away for a few days - why not use an address that gets checked?) she has decided to try to argue back with me now about the whola saga:

"Saga? I never told you the items were on the way I always told that I would check on them. I was out the last couple of days and I am writing you the refund now"

For the record: I didn't suggest she had said the items were on the way, and I'd call ordering something on 3rd June, money taken despite no stock, various different advices via email as to what was happening, then a delayed refund on 20th June as at least a bit of a saga in this day and age. OK, nobody died but what a hassle over a torch. It is a first for me, I tend to find good suppliers don't argue with their customers and acknowledge their shortcomings.

Dunno what the USD exchange rate is doing either - I lost over a quid on a 28 quid purchase due to exchange rate movements! Wouldn't have been out of pocket at all if they had waited until they had stock/had shipped to send. I'd avoid if possible.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Another thumbs down from me for Midway.
No stock....refund offered! no refund after 2 weeks and 3 emails with no replies. Very poor service.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I get the impression they are a little family store and don't "get" the internet.


----------

